# Hedgehogs are such majestic creatures...



## Erinaceous (Sep 9, 2014)

I brought Clementine outside for the first time yesterday and had a mini photoshoot. Amongst the many photos of her happily exploring the grass, my friend managed to capture this rare moment of grace on camera :lol: (added one nice photo of her bounding through the grass so I don't hurt her self-esteem too much  ).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Aww. That running picture is adorable!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

such a cute one:grin:


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

cute!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Beautiful pictures for a beautiful and silly hog!


----------



## Erinaceous (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'll add a few more (slightly less goofy :lol: ) pics from outside time. She explored for a bit, but then ran over to me and decided she wanted to climb all over/under the human mountain (sorry, in case you can't tell I'm a bit obsessed with my hoggly little girl  )


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

I love all the pics! Especially the basking in the sun picture lol


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

what was the temperature when you took her outside? 
I would really like to take my hedgie outdoors.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute hog


----------



## Erinaceous (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks! 
Coffeebean - it was just above 70 Fahrenheit. A bit on the chilly side, but from everything I'd read that temperature is fine for a brief stroll outside. I really wanted to give her a chance to explore the great outdoors once before it gets depressingly cold for the next 6+ months.


----------

